# Makin' Bacon



## dukeburger (Mar 18, 2017)

Back bacon that is (Canadian bacon for you 'mericans). 

First time using Pop's brine instead of Bear's method. Using the basic brine for this, I let this 5lb loin cure for 10 days.

Removed from brine this morning, cut it in half and did a fry test...delicious! Seasoned with CBP and rubbed with a mix of onion powder, garlic powder and red pepper flakes. 

Trying to keep my WSM as low as I can for the first couple hours, should be interesting since I've never tried a smoke on it below 225F. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20170318_115924.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 18, 2017


















20170318_120050.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 18, 2017


















20170318_120358.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 18, 2017


















20170318_130509.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 19, 2017)

Seems as though Mother Nature has _caught wind_  of my bacon smoke and decided to crash the party.













Screenshot_20170318-225854[549].png



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 19, 2017






Pit temp holding at 189 and smallest piece IT is 144...I think I'll ride it out for now. 10 Hours in.


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 19, 2017)

The wind and snow hit hard for a couple hours, so the welding blanket came out to wrap WSM. The larger piece was lagging behind 10 degrees so I removed the smaller piece at 145, then let the WSM come up to 225 to finish the larger. 

The snow has stopped so i'm able to rest them outside to cool off before putting them in the fridge. 

Anyways, it's 1:30am and I'm out of beer so I'm off to bed. 













20170319_010607.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 19, 2017


















20170319_012907.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 19, 2017


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

DB That looks good can hardly wait for the sliced shots. 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

The CB looks fantastic!

As said above, looking forward to the sliced shots!

Al


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 20, 2017)

Rested in the fridge for 40 hours and got 'er all sliced up, nothing fancy here.

Not a bad amount of bacon for a $9 loin.













20170320_160911.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 20, 2017


















20170320_160924.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 20, 2017


















20170320_161023.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 20, 2017


















20170320_163527.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 20, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 20, 2017)

That looks great.

Loins down here doesnt have fat running through it.   Odd.

Must be trimmed different.


----------



## b-one (Mar 20, 2017)

That's some nice looking nadian bacon partner! I need to stop being so lazy and make some.


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 20, 2017)

That looks realllll good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> That looks great.
> 
> Loins down here doesnt have fat running through it.   Odd.
> 
> Must be trimmed different.


Thanks!

That might have been why they were so cheap. There would be a lot to trim off if it were being made into chops or even a roast, but works great for bacon.


b-one said:


> That's some nice looking nadian bacon partner! I need to stop being so lazy and make some.


Thanks Bone. I agree 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






scarps23 said:


> That looks realllll good!


Thanks!


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 21, 2017)

French Canadian Dip Sammy day!!

Made two slices of french toast using bread from a fresh no-knead dutch oven loaf. Melted cheddar on one slice in the oven while I fried up some CB.

Assemble, slice in two and plate up with a cup of 100% maple syrup for dipping. 













20170321_120346.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_20170321_124526[571].jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 21, 2017


















20170321_150929.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 21, 2017


















20170321_151106.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 21, 2017


















20170321_151210.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks Great Duke!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I only ever had one Loin that had almost as much Fat as yours has, but like you said, That's not so bad if it's CB !!

Nice Job!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 21, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great Duke!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear. Wally World seems to have them on sale on a regular basis here. People must not like them but I'll grab one or two for bacon anytime!

Thanks for the points!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> Thanks Bear. Wally World seems to have them on sale on a regular basis here. People must not like them but I'll grab one or two for bacon anytime!
> 
> Thanks for the points!


Pork Loin is the only Pork we have around here for a decent price too.

Almost always under $2, and sometimes as low as $1.59.

I wish Butts were that low.  Never see any Butts under $2.69 around here.

Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 21, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Pork Loin is the only Pork we have around here for a decent price too.
> 
> Almost always under $2, and sometimes as low as $1.59.
> 
> ...


I go to the same place for my butts and briskets because it's the only place I can find either of them. Sadly, I can't price shop for those items


----------



## b-one (Mar 22, 2017)

That's a great sammich,never would of thought cheese with a syrup dip.Thumbs Up


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 22, 2017)

b-one said:


> That's a great sammich,never would of thought cheese with a syrup dip.


Thanks! It works surprisingly well!


----------

